# Palm Pilot suggestions



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

Looking for a palm pilot for AA if anyone has any suggestions that would be good, thanks.


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

Check out Ebay. Just bought two new Sony Clie's just to download the AAPalm program. Hate to have written or printed sight marks. That way I can change any setting for a change in locations and it has the uphill/downhill sight settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Julius (Jul 25, 2008)

*Palm*

Go to best buy, that is where I got my.. it's working very well..


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

If it's just for AA get a cheepo Z22 off Ebay.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

i have a z22 and it does not work that good can not see it in sun light .


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I prefer the Tungsten E-2. You can pick them up on ebay for about $100. It has a color screen and the battery life is great.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I like the Palm Tungsten E2 better than the z22 which didn't last long before needing to be replaced.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the palm tungsten and havnt used it for AA yet but use it every day for drug dosages in school. Very nive unit and Ill be putting AA on it soon


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Iphone*

Does anyone have any idea if you can put AA on an iphone ?


----------

